# Release notes for beta3



## Barney (Oct 7, 2019)

Are there release notes somewhere for seeing what changes were made from beta2 to beta3? I can't locate them.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 7, 2019)

That's a very weird question. Changes are listed in the announcement email, as always. There are no release notes for betas and RCs.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 7, 2019)

Just for completeness here are the Beta2 changes:




__





						FreeBSD 12.1-BETA2 Now Available
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				



As you can see the announcements are made in the freebsd-stable mailing list.


----------



## Barney (Oct 7, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Just for completeness here are the Beta2 changes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im looking for the beta 3 changes. If you can just post the changes it would be useful.


----------



## obsigna (Oct 7, 2019)

__





						FreeBSD 12.1-BETA3 Now Available
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2019)

Not the release notes but it's often enlightening just to browse the entire changelog: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.1/?view=log

Not all changes are "worthwhile" to note in the release notes.


----------

